# 14/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Sep 20, 2010)

Alright folks, we had some great entries for week 13. Not as many as I expected given the theme, but some nice quality shots. I probably enjoyed the week 13 shoot more than any of them so far. 

With about 20 minutes left before week 13 is done I thought I'd go ahead and post up this week's theme. I have a few good ideas, but really think that this one will be a lot of fun. I also think most of us share a love for this kind of stuff. The theme for this week is:

ABANDONED 

For our purposes, the definition we'll use is:



> 1- forsaken  or  deserted...



Let's get out there with our cameras and find something cool that has been forsaken and deserted and get some cool pics to share! 

And as always, please review and follow the rules of the challenge at the link below...

Rules are HERE 

Get out and shoot... and ENJOY!!! 

Chris


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh Yeah!!!! This oughta be fun!!!!


----------



## kc6bsm (Sep 22, 2010)

The inside is littered with animal droppings and the cushions are chewed to pieces.


----------



## carver (Sep 22, 2010)

Cool shot,Miss Rebecca


----------



## Browtine (Sep 22, 2010)

carver said:


> Cool shot,Miss Rebecca



Yep... and about as abandoned as it gets!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 23, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Yep... and about as abandoned as it gets!


 
Why I can't believe she calls that ABANDONED 

The stories that old trailer could tell of some GREAT huntin trips till it's last one in the mid to late 80s when on a trip back from Wy. I blew a tire at 70 mph that pretty much took out everything on the leftside (inside and out) but till then I got my 5 or 600 dollars worth out of it  now I need to find a pic of it when it was still a huntin trailer 


GREAT shot SWEETY


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok for my ABANDONED shot takin on the way to town where the folks passed away a number of years ago and this one was broke down then


----------



## cornpile (Sep 24, 2010)

*Old house on Peaksmill Rd*


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 24, 2010)

*Forsaken and deserted*

Just got back from Arizona last night and that's how I would describe this part!


----------



## cornpile (Sep 24, 2010)

What a pic,Dawg !!!!! Thats one fine pic,I salute you.


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 24, 2010)

I stumbled on this today on my way to Bozeman, and thought "Aha!  There's my shot!".

It's an old McCormick-Deering.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2010)

Great shots y'all!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice shots. I want that tractor!!!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm so torn ... but I'm out of time and don't know what to post.  I'm down to 2 I like ... I'll let the wife pick!

She chose this one!


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 25, 2010)

Great shots. I am getting mine tomorrow


----------



## StickbowDrew (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's mine, this one was about 20 feet back in the woods. I think it is an old Chevy Impala.


----------



## carver (Sep 25, 2010)

*Abandoned and Deserted*


----------



## Topwater (Sep 25, 2010)

*Old Blacksmith Shop*

I found this in an old blacksmith shop.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 25, 2010)

These all look so great!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 25, 2010)

Topwater said:


> I found this in an old blacksmith shop.



Any chance they want to sell off some of that stuff??? ... I want to start hammering after I heal up from my surgery!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 25, 2010)

More cool finds. Not lookin' good for me this week. Not sure I'll get one in before the deadline...


----------



## carver (Sep 26, 2010)

Great shots this week .I like them all


----------



## Browtine (Sep 26, 2010)

Definitely ain't lookin' good for me this week...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 26, 2010)

great shots everyone !!! chris, i am in the same boat , a week of nights and then a wedding shoot ( long story , main photog bailed !!! )  i am up to my eyeballs in images but NONE of them would fit our challenge for the week !


----------



## Browtine (Sep 26, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> great shots everyone !!! chris, i am in the same boat , a week of nights and then a wedding shoot ( long story , main photog bailed !!! )  i am up to my eyeballs in images but NONE of them would fit our challenge for the week !



Yep... life happens, huh? Between work, kids, and now my vertigo actin' up... and the rain... yeah, life happens. Gonna try, but not lookin' good...


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2010)

Well I've had a tough time w/ the last few challenges. This week proved to be tough as well. This is a last minute shot as I didn't really have time to get out & find something better. This is my kids' basketball, that they have pretty much forgotten about, in the wooded part of our back yard.


----------



## SKEETER2 (Sep 26, 2010)

I figured I'd keep with the tractor theme being the others turned out nice.


----------



## Booger2 (Sep 26, 2010)

Am I too late?






Booger2


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 26, 2010)

Great shots everyone!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok I'm in at the last minute again. Man, I didn't think this one would happen. Been having dizzy spells all day and didn't even feel like standing up, much less messing with gear... I couldn't stand it though. I grabbed the camera and took it with me when I went to get the kids this evening and snapped this from the seat of the truck. Didn't even feel like gettin' out... 

Not much but it beats not shootin' and postin' this week, I guess...  It's one of two true Mom & Pop country stores I can remember that was open when I was just a kid. I loved those old stores! I miss them now...


----------



## Browtine (Sep 26, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Well I've had a tough time w/ the last few challenges. This week proved to be tough as well. This is a last minute shot as I didn't really have time to get out & find something better. This is my kids' basketball, that they have pretty much forgotten about, in the wooded part of our back yard.



Love the contrast and colors in that shot Christy! Awesome shot!


----------



## quinn (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Hoss and Browtine!It seems to be working better today for me.


----------

